# Agility Course of the Week- 5



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

This is adapted from the team standard course at the 2012 USDAA SE Regional:
(please ignore the number 11, I forgot to delete it, and the chute should be a straight tunnel)










I thought if anyone had time, they might want to try a distance challenge as well. This is the gamble from the team gamblers course at the 2012 USDAA SE Regional:


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are great. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is our video for course 5. These were fun to do and lots of places where we can improve running these courses. 



Notice Jerry Lee stays in his pool while Rusti runs. What a good boy!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I missed this thread. Nice video, Belinda! I especially liked your gamblers stuff. What excellent distance work!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Willy, It was fun to practice the gamblers course. We have "Chances" in Nadac which is similar to Gamblers so it will help with that.



wildo said:


> I missed this thread. Nice video, Belinda! I especially liked your gamblers stuff. What excellent distance work!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

kbella999, loved your runs and particularly Jerry Lee's.

I do have a question though. When you are running him on a line of jump and then there is a turn, WHEN do you give him information on the turn? As he takes off for the jump before the turn? When he's in midair over the jump? Or when he's landed?

I know it's been vital to keep up my girls speed (and the bars) to give information to my girls as early as possible about a turn coming up, so interested to see what others are training.

aw:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's my submission for the week. Which reminds me- I'd sure like to see some more videos besides kbella999. While I certainly enjoy Belinda's submissions, I sure was hoping to see a variety of handling styles with this whole thing. MRL- that means you too!!! 

I have to admit, I'm not sure if my brain wasn't working or what- but I sure struggled with laying out this course. I don't know if it was the angles or what, but man it took me forever to setup. Also, due to the trees in my yard, and the fact that I'm lazy and didn't want to move my tunnel (I really need to make some tunnel holders!) I chose to flip the course as a mirror image.

I really thought that the 270 from jump #2 to #3 would give us the most problem. I assumed the need to support #3 would really get us. However, I was really surprised that Pimg consistently wanted to drive forward to the tire off of jump #2. I had to get creative in order to cue collection here. This was by far the main struggle for us with the sequence. The rest of it felt really good actually; pretty happy overall with Pimg's performance!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I was rewatching kbella999's video and I noticed with Jerry Lee she started moving laterally towards jump #3 just as Jerry Lee has committed to jump #2. That's a pretty good idea. I wonder what would happen if I were to stand at #3 and send Pimg laterally to #2. It seems that might cue collection, and it would set me up for a good position to support the 270. I'll try that tomorrow (or if there's enough moon light tonight...)


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great runs Willy. I like the last run you did. Cueing a turn with the off arm is something I've just started recently doing. It has worked really well so far. We are still working out some kinks but I believe I will continue doing that.



wildo said:


> I was rewatching kbella999's video and I noticed with Jerry Lee she started moving laterally towards jump #3 just as Jerry Lee has committed to jump #2. That's a pretty good idea. I wonder what would happen if I were to stand at #3 and send Pimg laterally to #2. It seems that might cue collection, and it would set me up for a good position to support the 270. I'll try that tomorrow (or if there's enough moon light tonight...)


Good idea. I might try that also. If you setup a regular 3 jump serpentine, can you stand at jump #2 (the end closest to jump 3) and send to jump 1? I've been doing this with Jerry Lee and he reads that very well now. Did take a bit of training though and proper handling position. I'll try to video us doing it and post it.



wildo said:


> Here's my submission for the week. Which reminds me- I'd sure like to see some more videos besides kbella999. While I certainly enjoy Belinda's submissions, I sure was hoping to see a variety of handling styles with this whole thing. MRL- that means you too!!!
> 
> I have to admit, I'm not sure if my brain wasn't working or what- but I sure struggled with laying out this course. I don't know if it was the angles or what, but man it took me forever to setup. Also, due to the trees in my yard, and the fact that I'm lazy and didn't want to move my tunnel (I really need to make some tunnel holders!) I chose to flip the course as a mirror image.


I'd like to see other videos as well 
How do you make tunnel holders?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

kbella999 said:


> How do you make tunnel holders?


When I decide to do it, I'll post a DIY thread for it. That way we don't muddy up I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO's thread here... Short version though- it's just a bag with a strap...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> MRL- that means you too!!!


HEY, you know I'm WAY better at excuses then DOING anything. I'll see what I can do tomorrow. Heck, at least I just printed out the course, that's a start :wild:

aw:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> HEY, you know I'm WAY better at excuses then DOING anything.


The titles on your dogs disagree!  I want to learn how a MACH3 dog handles some of these challenges...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> The titles on your dogs disagree!  I want to learn how a MACH3 dog handles some of these challenges...


Ok, so I printed it out, and set up the yard..... but went out for a long hike instead of the course 

I also had to flip the course around due to a shed and a tree in my yard.... so be interesting to see if it duplicated properly. I'm holding the course map up to the light to read it from the backside and setting up the yard.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

So.............. How's that video coming, MRL? I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO- this was your course; will you be showing us a video?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes- I am going to! I just started law school so my schedule has been hectic, but I have a four day weekend- so no excuses!
I've watched both of your videos too and will comment when I post mine.


----------

